# Modded and crashed!



## sniper420 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have Dell laptop M1330 which after four years of service, the fan started to make noise and then it started to heat badly that I could not place my hand on it. I decided to copper mod as here http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell...r-mod-147.html 

Got thinner copper shin stated above and changed my fan and applied thermal for first time. I switch on my computer, but I hear my fan on full speed. I leave it on for 2 hours and return to check the heating and place my hand beside the mouse section and it is not heated much. Then after 2 hours as I was going to sleep BHAM! it switches off on its own! I tried to swtich on it loads on BIOS and sticks and at times provides warning like "Your computer switched off because of overheating .... fan section is blocked etc..... at times it switches off on it's own before even loading the OS. BIOS A15

Here are my specs LED with camera / 4 GB DDR2 667 / 320 GB 7200RPM / 128 MB NVIDIA 8400M GS / Black casing / Intel wireless-N / 6+9 cell batteries / Win XP Sp3/ BIOS A15

I then restarted my computer yesterday, it was about to log on to the windows then switched off without warning my fan was on full speed at background. every restart the BIOS checks for heating. Is there any hardware damage?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Heat can damage electronic parts and the only way to be certain about damage is substitution of parts. 4 yrs. on a laptop is pretty good.


----------

